# RIP Lighthound.



## Str8stroke (Jul 30, 2015)

Found this today. 

*LIGHTHOUND IS CLOSED*​​
*We would like to thank you for allowing us to serve you all these wonderful years.*​​
*Please note that all orders placed have shipped.*​​​


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 30, 2015)

Sad news indeed. I've ordered a few things from them in the past. Back when I joined CPF in 2006, they always used to have the latest lights and the fastest shipping from US to UK.


----------



## sgt253 (Jul 30, 2015)

WOW! Very sad to see. Great vendor over the last 11 years I have been here. Best of Luck to LightHound in the future.


----------



## blackbalsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Sad to here this. They were great to deal with.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jul 30, 2015)

Awwww, darn...I've ordered a lot of things from them over the years. They were great!


----------



## KuanR (Jul 30, 2015)

Very sad news to hear. They were the first online store I ordered anything flashlight related when I first joined CPF.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jul 30, 2015)

Had I known yesterday was it i would have ordered more


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 30, 2015)

This is sad news. I actually frequented their store when I was in Pearland, TX. Then they relocated to Alvin and I was never able to stop in since.


----------



## gunga (Jul 30, 2015)

What!? Aw man...


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jul 30, 2015)

The website was redone. I thought that was a good sign of reinvesting in business because your going to be around. Hopefully all is good for them.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 30, 2015)

That's a bummer. I seldom order flashlight stuff anymore, but had placed a few orders from them over the years.
They're actually listed in my CPF Profile for 'Favorite Dealer'.

I still have a free coin-cell light from them clipped to a mounting point in my briefcase.
Probably have a second one from them somewhere around here as well. :candle:

Edit: I note that the *Cheers to Lighthound* thread archived at *CPF/MP* is by far the longest Cheers thread in CPF history, with 527 replies.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 30, 2015)

Farewell Lighthound, I will personally miss you very much. Guess I gotta order from Illumination Supply. Let's keep them from going out as well.


----------



## scs (Jul 30, 2015)

Could be something major and that occurred without warning...didn't even have a chance to hold a going-out-of-business sale.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 30, 2015)

What a shock. Such a great dealer.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 30, 2015)

Are the Lighthound folks ok? Was it just a life change or something?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 30, 2015)

It was a disappointment to learn Lighthound has closed, but a relief to realize CPF hasn't lost another member.

The title gave me a start. 

~ Chance


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 30, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It was a disappointment to learn Lighthound has closed, but a relief to realize CPF hasn't lost another member.
> 
> The title gave me a start.


Interesting, hadn't thought of it that way. :thinking:
CPF member *Lighthound*, joined in 2008, last logged in in 2012, no posts. Absolutely no idea of any connection though ...


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 30, 2015)

Sad to hear it, they were my favorite dealer with all sorts of bits & pieces. Always ordered over $75 worth to get the free shipping....


----------



## Kid9P (Jul 30, 2015)

Sad to hear indeed. Placed 3-4 orders a year from them since 2006. Hope they are all ok.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 30, 2015)

scs said:


> Could be something major and that occurred without warning...didn't even have a chance to hold a going-out-of-business sale.


Well, in retrospect there was this:


> Now through July 29th Lighthound is having a Christmas in July special! Have you been thinking about a new flashlight? Or maybe you have had an eye on a new knife? Well, now is the time to buy! Starting today through the 29th when you use the below codes you will receive some amazing deals!


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lighthound/493273720631

And today is the day after the 29th. Anybody happen to have a phone number for them and wouldn't mind inquiring ... ? I tried (713) 436-2609 but no answer.


----------



## nbp (Jul 30, 2015)

Very sad news. I have placed many orders with them for paracord, batteries, hardware etc. over the years with them. Hope everything is ok with the folks in charge.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 30, 2015)

KuanR said:


> Very sad news to hear. They were the first online store I ordered anything flashlight related when I first joined CPF.



Me too!



Kestrel said:


> Well, in retrospect there was this:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lighthound/493273720631
> 
> And today is the day after the 29th. Anybody happen to have a phone number for them and wouldn't mind inquiring ... ? I tried (713) 436-2609 but no answer.



I've sent a message offering help.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 30, 2015)

That is a tragedy.

I must have bought thousands of pounds of goods there over the years. Flashlights for me, flashlights for gifts, paracord, knives and multi-tools, clips, split rings and holsters. It was my one stop shop.

Anybody else remember when they would happily break up a Surefire if you only wanted a tailcap or body?

And their clearances and email subscriber specials were always a great bargain too.

I wish them well and hope that this was of their own doing.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 30, 2015)

I fell like I lost a long distance friend.


----------



## AB8XL (Jul 30, 2015)

This is a great loss, I too bought some of my very first Fenix lights from them and they always had the small replacement parts too.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 31, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> I fell like I lost a long distance friend.


+1


----------



## FroggyTaco (Jul 31, 2015)

I too wish there was some "warning" they were closing shop. 

I had been browsing while on vacation last week & went back to those tabs a few days ago & got the closed notice & was bummed!

Maybe they will reopen for a few days so we can help them clear out some final inventory.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hate to see them close. They were always top notch.


----------



## teak (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes I noticed they closed. I was not happy. They always had great service. They were my go to for aw batteries.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Jul 31, 2015)

This is horrible. I feel like I've just lost an old friend.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 1, 2015)

What a shame, I still have a pair of Lighthound button-cell keychain lights, guess they're a part of history now.

Strange that no one has dropped by to at least give a brief parting explanation, it seems like this gone-overnight phenomenon is just a part of the flashlight hobby..


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 1, 2015)

Will miss Lighthound. Placed several orders with them. They always had AW's batteries. 

Bill


----------



## Gunnerboy (Aug 1, 2015)

Member jcciv was Mr. Lighthound. I have fond memories being a new member here, and John always replying with lightning-speed to my PM's or emails sent to Lighthound.com.

I ordered so much product over the years, especially paracord to build lanyards for all my lights. :candle:


----------



## bartko09 (Aug 1, 2015)

Check out RTDvapor.com. That's my go to for AW batteries. Randy was the lowest on the net long before our beloved lighthound went under


----------



## beaconterraone (Aug 1, 2015)

I had a bookmarked a couple of items earlier in the week, and just found the "closed" splash page when trying to check out the items again. :mecry:


----------



## Phil828 (Aug 1, 2015)

Lighthound was a good company to do business with. I wish I had known their Christmas in July sale was actually a Going out of Business sale. I bought an LD50 for 20% off (I had been waiting for someone to have a sale). Unfortunately the light is defective so what do I do now?


----------



## beaconterraone (Aug 3, 2015)

Phil828 said:


> Lighthound was a good company to do business with. I wish I had known their Christmas in July sale was actually a Going out of Business sale. I bought an LD50 for 20% off (I had been waiting for someone to have a sale). Unfortunately the light is defective so what do I do now?



Call or email them, and let them know. Give them a few days to respond. If no response, you'll have little choice but to do one of two things:

1) chargeback the credit card charge;

or

2) send it to Fenix, incurring additional costs on your part for a DOA product.

I hope it's not a health issue, but it's not unreasonable to expect those who own the assets of Lighthound not to take care of you in this case.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 3, 2015)

The likelihood of response depends on the reason for the closure. If this was a business reason, then the people are still there waiting to take care of problems. But if it was personal reasons, they likely are not still there and won't be able to respond. The fact that they had the sale says that it was foreseeable but the incompleteness and perhaps suddenness of the sale suggests they didn't have control of their remaining time.


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 3, 2015)

Darn.

one of my favourite flashlight dealers.
I still have the Novatac i bought from them (my first order, and i was amazed at the shipping time, ordered wed night, landed on my doorstep monday morning, half a world away - stuff takes longer than that to get here from the other side of the country)

they will be missed, i hope all is well with the staff.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Aug 3, 2015)

ElectronGuru said:


> The likelihood of response depends on the reason for the closure. If this was a business reason, then the people are still there waiting to take care of problems. But if it was personal reasons, they likely are not still there and won't be able to respond. The fact that they had the sale says that it was foreseeable but the incompleteness and perhaps suddenness of the sale suggests they didn't have control of their remaining time.



No message of any kind, even on social media, is pretty weird. I wonder if it was a financial thing and they had all their assets seized. I used to work for a retailer that would sometimes buy inventory after companies were seized. The banks would just shut them down with all their inventory and equipment still there. One day they were open, the next day closed and they usually weren't allowed to do any "Going out of Business" sales or anything like that. Liquidators or auctioneers would come in after the banks took control to get rid of inventory and equipment.

Total speculation, of course. I hope that didn't happen to them, because they were a good company. I ordered from Lighthound quite a few times before starting Going Gear, and still a few times after. I wonder what happened to those guys...


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 3, 2015)

That's the thing, they had the time to put through a sale and it was arranged at the exact end a month. This kind of structure suggests a certain amount of planning (and minimum outside interference). If I needed to speculate, I would say the primary had a personal/health issue, a secondary stepped up but couldn't keep going indefinitely and without either of them, LH could not continue. If so, 'did their best' certainly applies. 

The best we can do without actual information is give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Phil828 (Aug 3, 2015)

After not hearing back from Lighthound I contacted Fenix who redirected me to Fenix Outfitters. They have responded to the problem so I have shipped the light to them. I am confident they will make everything right.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 5, 2015)

sorry to see lighthound go. they are also listed as my favorite dealer.
wished that i had caught their "christmas sale in july" email earlier. i dont really buy lights anymore, but they had lots of great accessories. 

i hope the folks of lighthound are doing well, and they will be missed.


----------



## sinner-cpf (Aug 6, 2015)

I used to buy most of my flashlights stuff and aw batteries from them, i also have the coin cell light from them even after three years i still use it daily alongside with my nitecore tube.. they were always very courteous, I wish them good luck.



Kestrel said:


> I still have a free coin-cell light from them clipped to a mounting point in my briefcase.
> Probably have a second one from them somewhere around here as well. :candle:


----------



## Up All Night (Aug 6, 2015)

I won't speculate, hope everything works out well for those who were involved at "The Hound". Always good service for me and Kaysie was always great to deal with.

Thank You Lighthound! 
You will be missed!! :candle:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh! Late to the news. Very sad news indeed. Lighthound.com was one of the best online shops on the web., period!

Ordered multiple times from the Hound. Only had one issue, and that one was fixed with a quick e-mail.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 6, 2015)

Up All Night said:


> I won't speculate, hope everything works out well for those who were involved at "The Hound". Always good service for me and Kaysie was always great to deal with.
> 
> Thank You Lighthound!
> You will be missed!! :candle:



Ditto.

~ Chance


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 6, 2015)

All of my Solarforce host/flashlights are bought from them. Sad to see them go and they will be missed.


----------



## electromage (Aug 11, 2015)

I just found this today, very sad. They were one of my original vendors. I bought a lot of lights and batteries from them, Maxpedition stuff, and their clips and rings for lanyards. Luckily I still have quite a few of their little Mg split rings.

I've probably got a dozen of their keychain lights around. I'm really interested in what happened. I hope they didn't auction everything off, I'll bet they could have liquidated if they'd told us what was going on :thinking:


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 11, 2015)

Yesterday, I was chargig lions in single cell stanby lights. I picked up one labelled with the Lighthound brand. I was sad.


----------



## subrosa (Aug 11, 2015)

Darn, as a long time lurker, these guys answered all my silly questions about hosts and even offered to show me around the shop. I wish I had taken them up on the offer.


----------



## sween1911 (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm literally sitting here with my mouth hanging open, just browsing to their site to see what's new as I often do at the keyboard, saw the message then got on CPF and found this thread. They were my go-to site for light gear. Always first rate customer service, selection, and prices. Wow. Just... wow. I do feel like I've lost a friend, a friend who knew what I needed and was always there. 

*moment of silence*


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 12, 2015)

sween1911 said:


> I'm literally sitting here with my mouth hanging open, just browsing to their site to see what's new as I often do at the keyboard, saw the message then got on CPF and found this thread. They were my go-to site for light gear. Always first rate customer service, selection, and prices. Wow. Just... wow. I do feel like I've lost a friend, a friend who knew what I needed and was always there.
> 
> *moment of silence*



Agreed. I have yet to delete the book mark. I check it every now and then, hoping to see "Grand Reopening", or "July Fools" or the like. 

I think we should set a date & time for a Dimming of the Lights in memory of Lighthound! All CFP Lighthound fans can assemble world wide and mourn our loss. 

:buddies:


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 12, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> [...] I think we should set a date & time for a Dimming of the Lights in memory of Lighthound! All CFP Lighthound fans can assemble world wide and mourn our loss. :buddies:


Agreed, it sounds like 7/30/2016 would be an appropriate day.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm not deleting my bookmark, no matter what.


----------



## scs (Aug 12, 2015)

I took it for granted that Lighthound would always be around for my Solarforce and other accessories needs.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 12, 2015)

You know? It just might be that the owners of Light Hound won the lottery, or received a big inheritance. For all we know, they just might be celebrating in Hawaii or other exotic places unknown. 

Sure we've suffered a loss, but maybe we should be celebrating their new found riches. We can always hope.

Its like Ron White says, "People who win the lottery always say, "I'm not going to quit my job." "Not me. If my wife walked in right now and told me I'd won the lottery, I'd walk off this stage in the middle of this joke."

~ Chance


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 12, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [...] If my wife walked in right now and told me I'd won the lottery, I'd walk off this stage in the middle of this joke."


We all hope that our spouses would actually tell us we'd won, instead of just asking, "Where did you put that ticket?" - and that would be all we'd know about it.


----------



## socom1970 (Aug 13, 2015)

I just tried to order some stuff from lighthound...  I literally yelled outloud when I saw the white screen saying they are closed.

I have bought TONS of stuff from them ever since I got into this hobby in 2004. Lighthound was my biggest go-to dealer.

Rest in Peace, my friend... :candle:


----------



## novice (Aug 14, 2015)

They had these wonderfully cheap sub-$1 "pre-formed" 2-liter pop bottle tubes that would take 2x18650, and keep them waterproof. I should have bought more. It's so easy to take things for granted. I wish everyone formerly connected with that enterprise the best...


----------



## lightknot (Aug 14, 2015)

Back in the day (2009) Lighthound was a competitor in the sales of Vital Gear flashlight bodies and adapters. But now a days and ever since, they have just been GREAT. Awesome customer service, a nice selection, and a really consistent go-to source for parts. Sad to see them go, hopefully they are reorganizing and will reappear as SUPER LIGHTHOUND!


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 14, 2015)

Lighthound 2: The Revenge.


----------



## fl0t (Aug 14, 2015)

What!? Just went into their website looking for new stuff, and I get this?

They were one of the very best flashlight websites out there.


----------



## yazkaz (Aug 16, 2015)

Have ordered from LH since early 2005 and always received great CS. Last ordered some loose stuff in late July but didn't know of its closure until moments ago.

Definitely bad and sad news... What went down exactly anyway?


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 16, 2015)

If I remember correctly, I was on the site 7-28 all was good, then when I went to find some parts on the morning of 7-30 it was gone. Ruined my day for sure.


----------



## socom1970 (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm certain others have thought this, but could Lighthound have been hacked and the sight shut down?

Just wondering... and hoping they are not out of business for real.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 17, 2015)

The reply I got was not informative but did not indicate they wanted to keep going. I don't think this is a technical issue.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Aug 17, 2015)

Well earlier in this thread ElectronGuru stated he had left a phone message to reach out to them & would report back any findings.

His lack of reporting tells me that there's nothing to add & that would preclude a site takeover.

Edit: EG beat me to it!


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 17, 2015)

I guess we all want to know if they sold and Lighthound will be reopening under new management or if this is really it... the "IT" it.

Hope it isn't health related in any case.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 17, 2015)

Where will I go for all my odds and ends now? [emoji25]

I spent enough there to keep them in business for years!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 17, 2015)

I think it is time to move on. Stop torturing yourselves. 

~Chance


----------



## sween1911 (Aug 18, 2015)

novice said:


> They had these wonderfully cheap sub-$1 "pre-formed" 2-liter pop bottle tubes that would take 2x18650, and keep them waterproof. I should have bought more. It's so easy to take things for granted. I wish everyone formerly connected with that enterprise the best...



Countycomm carries something similar http://www.countycomm.com/tubevault.html


----------



## bartko09 (Aug 18, 2015)

sween1911 said:


> Countycomm carries something similar http://www.countycomm.com/tubevault.html



...and now they only ship Embassy Pens in them. lol


----------



## sween1911 (Aug 20, 2015)

We need closure! *laugh* Did they just go out of business? Close up shop and retire? Alien invasion?! WE NEED TO KNOW!


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 20, 2015)

sween1911 said:


> We need closure! *laugh* Did they just go out of business? Close up shop and retire? Alien invasion?! WE NEED TO KNOW!


This. All we need is a simple note saying "we got old and we're fine, but aren't doing this anymore" versus "people are dead now."

Really. This is nagging the heck out of me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 20, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> This. All we need is a simple note saying "we got old and we're fine, but aren't doing this anymore" versus "people are dead now."
> 
> Really. This is nagging the heck out of me.


 
Perhaps respecting their decision to keep their business matters private is the best possible course.  

Stop picking at that or it'll never heal. :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## nbp (Aug 20, 2015)

You're not the boss of us. [emoji58]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 21, 2015)

If that's ^ a Homer Simpson quote, you're a man after my own sense of humor. Both my two sons and I use it almost every week.

Homer is in heaven, walking with god. 
Homer asks if they have a buffet in heaven. 
God replies, "Yes, but don't eat the creamed beef."
Homer's retort, "You're not the boss of me."

I can't help but laugh out loud every time I hear someone quote that line.

It has to be the single, most damning testimony to Homer's stupidity. 

~ Chance


----------



## badtziscool (Aug 21, 2015)

How about Ralph's testimony: "Me fail English? That unpossible!"





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If that's ^ a Homer Simpson quote, you're a man after my own sense of humor. Both my two sons and I use it almost every week.
> 
> Homer is in heaven, walking with god.
> Homer asks if they have a buffet in heaven.
> ...


----------



## somnambulated (Aug 22, 2015)

I loved that web store. Not just for flashlights, but for the gizmos and tinkering/hobby electronics supplies buried deep in a catologue somewhere else. Where am I going to find glow o-rings and neat little battery cases now?


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 22, 2015)

somnambulated, <--Thats a mouth full! lol Yes you are correct, they did have some neat gizmos & gear. I can't count the things that I didn't need that I bought. Those knick knacks are probably still in little baggies in my flashlight toolbox.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 22, 2015)

badtziscool said:


> How about Ralph's testimony: "Me fail English? That unpossible!"



That's hilarious! :laughing:

~ c.g.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Aug 23, 2015)

Joining in to say farewell to Lighthound. It is a loss, and I'm sad about it, especially just learning about this now. Great dealer, and they will be missed.

To the people at Lighthound: Best wishes, thank you for the excellent service, and with any luck, I hope ya'll continue to enjoy the hobby!


----------



## yazkaz (Aug 29, 2015)

Now even the Lighthound FB page is gone...
It's just a matter of time before its Twitter page is no more

BTW, was told by a certain party that LH's closure is mainly due to market shrinking and has nothing to do with any individual's health issue
And with the declining economy these days, expect more to close in the long run


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 29, 2015)

yazkaz: Thanks for the update and possible insider info


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 29, 2015)

Guys.... Online shops like Lighthound often close up because of a reduced number of sales. It simply no longer becomes profitable to continue. We love Lighthound. At the end of the day, it's a business. If profits are low, it's unrealistic to expect the business to continue. Sometimes the most likely answer is the correct one.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 29, 2015)

A little closure woulda been nice. Seems a few really need it. 

~ Chance


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 29, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A little closure woulda been nice. Seems a few really need it.
> 
> ~ Chance



+1

Heres how I think of it:

They moved to a remote island with bags of cash and a lifetime of flashlights and batteries. 

The End.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 30, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You know? It just might be that the owners of Light Hound won the lottery, or received a big inheritance. For all we know, they just might be celebrating in Hawaii or other exotic places unknown.
> 
> Sure we've suffered a loss, but maybe we should be celebrating their new found riches. We can always hope.
> 
> ...





ForrestChump said:


> +1
> 
> Heres how I think of it:
> 
> ...



FIRST!

~ Chance


----------



## yazkaz (Aug 30, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> yazkaz: Thanks for the update and possible insider info


I also heard that the parent company of a certain favorite brand, also a famous OEM component (I can't say which) mfyer which has operated for decades, is also going out of business
Although, I cannot elaborate more beyond that

Nevertheless, business for the daughter brand will still continue for at least a few more years, thanks to the support of the international flashlight community


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 30, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A little closure woulda been nice. Seems a few really need it.
> 
> ~ Chance



Sadly, reality is not a sophisticated lady, full of grace and kindness who lets us down gently.


----------



## RedLED (Aug 30, 2015)

yazkaz said:


> Now even the Lighthound FB page is gone...
> It's just a matter of time before its Twitter page is no more
> 
> BTW, was told by a certain party that LH's closure is mainly due to market shrinking and has nothing to do with any individual's health issue
> And with the declining economy these days, expect more to close in the long run



I agree with you 100%!


----------



## RedLED (Aug 30, 2015)

They had all the small parts, grease, Orings, and all the supplies we needed to keep,our lights and things going.

I never have seen the Pelican case pre cut foam battery holders anywhere!

who do we turn to now?


----------



## gunga (Aug 30, 2015)

Mtn Electronics


----------



## dc38 (Aug 30, 2015)

gunga said:


> Mtn Electronics



Do you also have an issue with https not functioning properly during checkout?


----------



## gunga (Aug 30, 2015)

Eh? I had not noticed on my last order.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 30, 2015)

RedLed said:


> I never have seen the Pelican case pre cut foam battery holders anywhere!
> 
> who do we turn to now?



Try Battery Station


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 30, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> FIRST!
> 
> ~ Chance



Nope, Forrest didn't see it. Doesn't count. *Forrest wins!*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 30, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Nope, Forrest didn't see it. Doesn't count. *Forrest wins!*



Shucks! Bested again, and by a guy that refers to himself in the second person no less. 

~ Chance


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 30, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> Sadly, reality is not a sophisticated lady, full of grace and kindness who lets us down gently.



Wow, Forrest likes that one.


----------



## yazkaz (Aug 31, 2015)

RedLed said:


> They had all the small parts, grease, Orings, and all the supplies we needed to keep,our lights and things going.
> 
> I never have seen the Pelican case pre cut foam battery holders anywhere!
> 
> who do we turn to now?


They also had some bargains on knives as well. Dang should've grabbed an H&K (Benchmade) Tanto folder (lockback model) during my final purchase in July

O-rings: tried their GITD type but o-ring itself feels a bit rubbery, it's OK but not very durable; also takes a LONG time to absorb enough light for reserve

Grease: they run out of Nyogel 779ZC fast and I failed to even secure their last 50g tube; got some 760Gs though

Pelican pre-cut 123a foam: got one each for the 1010 and 1020. Fits well only if you have an older case model with straight-edged rubber insert. Newer ripple-edged insert tends to press the foam a bit further resulting in actual hole inserts disfigured (even though the foam is still usable and batteries can still be inserted w/o hassle).

Anyway BatteryJunction should have similar inserts available, although the foam cutting seems to be a bit different. Go figure.


----------



## shavis (Aug 31, 2015)

Light Hound was across the parking lot from the Tractor Supply I get feed and farm stuff. I was in there often for batteries, lights, paracord, and even the odd knife or two. Super people. 

I have no idea what happened; sure didn't see it coming. No noticeable inventory reduction or anything.

They had sent off a Sunwayman for repair and I received a call that it was back and would I like it sent to the shop. I said I'll likely be by there in the next few days and just pick it up. The young lady that ran the place told me that -tomorrow is our last day-. Sort of shocked, I asked if she was just going to an on-line presence. She answered no. I also asked if she needed help moving some of the inventory still left. That had already been taken care of, she said. (what that meant, I do not know) A couple days later my fixed flashlight showed up. A drive by the store: just empty shelves. 

I am really bummed that the store is closed. It wasn't just flashlights. I got a Maxpedition sling pack, a few Benchmade folders, paracord, batteries, along with numerous flashlights (for myself and as gifts, when you need something unique.)


I sure hope they pop back up somewhere.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 31, 2015)

Their GITD rope/cord is/was tops. No radiation and works very well and lasts the whole night with night-adapted vision.


----------



## beaconterraone (Sep 17, 2015)

Any further news on why Lighthound went away? Really missing them.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 17, 2015)

beaconterraone said:


> Any further news on why Lighthound went away? Really missing them.





yazkaz said:


> BTW, was told by a certain party that LH's closure is *mainly due to market shrinking*


 (emphasis mine)

This is probably all the info that we'll ever get about why they closed up...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 17, 2015)

Jumpmaster said:


> (emphasis mine)
> 
> This is probably all the info that we'll ever get about why they closed up...



Did they close up, or did they close down?

~ Chance


----------



## mega_lumens (Oct 3, 2015)

Just learned about Light Hound.  From the time I joined CPF, Light Hound was the source of 95% of my flashlight needs: batteries, charger, cases, O rings, lanyard trinkets, lubes, clips etc... I'm really at a loss because I don't know of other sites that have a solid stock of AW batteries and all the little things that make our flashlights awesome and reliable. I hope other vendors will see this void in the market and start offering these things.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 4, 2015)

I think we all miss Lighthound. We can only speculate why the closing of the store. Hopefully good reasons.
As I read through the posts it seems most people purchased the small items from them. Few posts about buying whole lights. Possibly that contributed to the closing.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 5, 2015)

I bought probably 5 lights from them in one whack. The pieces and parts were what kept me coming back.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Oct 5, 2015)

I too remember their great service from a few years ago. I still have their nyogel and other stuff too. Hope all goes well for LightHound owners.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 10, 2015)

It is sad to see they are not in business any longer. I knew John from before I became a member cpf. That was the time he was selling Surefire parts on eBay. I bought a lot of stuff from them until my last huge package was confiscated by customs. John was a great guy!


----------



## chiphead (Oct 12, 2015)

They will be greatly missed. I can find Solarforce on Amazon, but there' on heck of a mark up.
chiphead


----------



## royjohnson77 (Oct 26, 2015)

Just found out lighthound is closed when I wanted to purchased some AW batteries from them.

So sad to hear the news. They had the best customer service available like bugsoutgear who used to sell JETBeam flashlights.


----------



## jayflash (Nov 14, 2015)

It's hard to believe a decade has passed since first ordering from Lighthound. This may explain why their different batteries were often out-of-stock in the last year or so.

What a shame to lose a good and reliable business.


----------



## Swordforthelord (Nov 14, 2015)

I still have a gift certificate I hadn't used up.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 14, 2015)

Swordforthelord said:


> I still have a gift certificate I hadn't used up.



Keep it, or post a pic. ha Maybe one day those will be a collectors item. LOL Perhaps we could start a Lighthound Memorial??


----------



## BOHAWG (Dec 13, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Found this today.
> 
> *LIGHTHOUND IS CLOSED*​
> *We would like to thank you for allowing us to serve you all these wonderful years.*​
> *Please note that all orders placed have shipped.*​



The world is coming to an end people! I am just seeing this and I have no words to express how sad this is to hear. I actually live 2.5 hours from Pearland and would drive all the way there just to rummage thru everything in the store. I have lights I unintentionally bought there that are still unopened.... I used to by all my 18650's from them. This truly like loosing a family member that you actually liked:mecry:


----------



## jrandom (Jan 8, 2016)

Like many, this is such a bummer! 

Gees my best line on AW batteries, split rings, mcgizmo mini clips, and other lanyard goodies. 

Whatever the reason they closed, they are missed, and I hope all is well.


----------



## kelmo (Mar 13, 2016)

Dam, I just found out about this when I couldn't find Lighthound's website. 

I remember way back before John started his business and there was no Paypal I bought an E1e tube and tail from him. He sent me the merchandise before he received payment.

I hope he is doing well.

kelmo


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 13, 2016)

kelmo said:


> He sent me the merchandise before he received payment.kelmo



Maybe that is why they are out of business. ha!


----------



## X_Marine (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh lord, that is a great loss..
I spent many hrs in his diff stores checking things, trying this and that, etc.. 
Just can't do dat on the net. Dangit.. 
Wish John and his crew all the best, he will certainly be missed.
Many thanks.
X/BillyD..


----------



## camoman2 (Apr 10, 2016)

I just found this out today, and it really sucks. I have done a lot of business through Lighthound. Now I will have to order my Solarforce stuff through Solarforce sales.


----------



## mikespike2 (May 11, 2016)

Can't believe they are closed. They were the only place I ordered lights and batteries from.

Not that they owe us anything, but many questions are left with a lot of customers, a statement or few comments to be passed along to the community would surely be appreciated.


----------



## Essexman (Jun 20, 2016)

Aaarrrrrgggghhhhh noooooo! How slow am I, just tried to find the Lighthoud store and came across this thread. Such a great online store, gone. Will miss them.


----------



## Ozgeardo (Sep 9, 2016)

I to just went to look for the Lighthound store and found this thread.
They were the first store I ever bought any serious flashlights (torches to us Aussies) from, plus all manner of other bits and pieces.
Never a problem shipping to Australia (unlike many other on line stores).
Looks like Battery Junciton for my next shopping list (one of the few other stores that ship to Australia with no hassles).


----------



## ipig (Dec 26, 2016)

just searched my e-mail today to find out what shop i'd last used for batteries, rip


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 26, 2016)

ipig, funny how over a year later, people still miss the quality services & products Lighthound provided. Have a great new year my friend.


----------



## hahoo (Feb 6, 2017)

Str8stroke said:


> ipig, funny how over a year later, people still miss the quality services & products Lighthound provided. Have a great new year my friend.




yes, what ever happened to them?


----------



## 2wenty (May 15, 2018)

Its been years since Ive needed batteries and just figured remember the name of who I used to order them through (I knew it had hound in it). Such a bummer. Im still really bummed about MBI. Lots of things that have been around in my life for a long time have been going away. I guess the only guaranteed thing is change. Might as well enjoy what we have this moment even more.


----------

